# dual boot xp and ubuntu



## freaksavior (Oct 15, 2008)

Dell inspiron 5100 
p4 2.66
DDR1 1gb
40gb ide
cd r/w / dvd r
D-link dwl g630 wireless
Radeon 7500

Can i install it and it work properly and how do i dual boot them


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

the easiest way is just to pop in an ubuntu cd while you're in windows and follow the onscreen instructions to set up the dual boot.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

the easiest way is just to pop in an ubuntu cd while you're in windows and follow the onscreen instructions to set up the dual boot. only works with 8.10 hardy heron.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 15, 2008)

so i have to use 8.10 beta?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

its been released fully for a while now..


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 15, 2008)

I had that problem a few months ago, but dual-booting is really easy. I am currently dual-booting Vista and Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron. Use this website here for a guide to dual-booting XP and Ubuntu: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm  (I actually did not use this guide at all, but I did pretty much the same thing!)

If you are unable to get your boot working with this guide, reply to this message, and I will write out a step-by-step guide, but it will involve you already having a partition set out for XP (as in you are not already using your entire hard drive space for XP alone.) Even though I write the guide with experience from Vista, it will work with XP


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 15, 2008)

do i need a specific version or just download the iso from ubuntu?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> do i need a specific version or just download the iso from ubuntu?



get the regular iso from ubunutu.com.. i didn't even burn the cd, i just used magicdisc to mount it, and it installed right from there.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 15, 2008)

3500 post  1500 more to go 

downloading 8.04.1 now

ok. so split the partition. install it and it will auto dual boot it for me.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2008)

yup, it will default to Windows but ask you every time you boot to select an OS.  Ubuntu should be fairly light to install and run.

Congrats on the 3500 posts, almost there to the custom title!


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 15, 2008)

panchoman said:


> the easiest way is just to pop in an ubuntu cd while you're in windows and follow the onscreen instructions to set up the dual boot. only works with 8.10 hardy heron.



8.04 has Wubi, you don't need 8.10 for Windows installation functionality.

So long as you make 2 partitions (1 ext3 1 swap) and install Ubuntu to the ext3 partition grub should automatically take care of the boot loader.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

ok, so mount the image with daemon tool and just install it? partition like 12gb or something?


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah thats fine jsut set aside like 512mb-1gb for swap space in a seperate partition.

just give it a try its supposed to be extremely simple and walk you thorugh it step by step.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

so i need 3 partitions then? 

how about a 37 = 15 + 10 + 2


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 16, 2008)

well 3 if you're dual booting

1: xp
2: ubuntu
3: swap


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

ok

what about Installation size?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

ok, chose 10gb. 

installed now i gotta reboot. sadly im at math class for about 2 1/2 hours and i bet my dfi will be there also. today should be fun.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry for triple posting.. i know its bad.

It hangs @ 66% for the app that partions. im in linux now but it just hangs.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2008)

what? i dont understand...


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2008)

when it gets to the part were it is going to partition the hdd to actually install the os, it hangs it would load to 66% and stop. then it loaded 100% but would freeze it gave me some error 10 msg. 

should i unsintall it from windows and try again?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah that might be a good idea, remember that you can also install it from within live cd.. for myself, i just told it to install on my windows partition and have had no problems...


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2008)

hmm, ok i'll try it.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2008)

good luck


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2008)

installing to a external 2.5" drive


----------

